# Any poker players on here?



## ElNovio (Jun 17, 2009)

When I was in London I was an avid online poker player, albeit for casual enjoyment rather than actually making money. Since October last year, I've started to take it much more seriously and have found I have been able to use it as a very good supplementary income while I'm trying to get my new business off the ground.

I was wondering if any of you play poker, either online or live, who you play with and what experiences you've had. It would be fun to organise a live expat tournament sometime as a way of getting to know other expats in your area and generally have a bit of craic.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

We have tournaments on the coast - last played on Sunday. I'll PM you. 

I am not a player - just get involved in organising them


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

No don't play poker :lever:but I do play backgammon.:rapture:

Haha...I keep finding new smilies. Is this you JoJo?


----------



## ElNovio (Jun 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> We have tournaments on the coast - last played on Sunday. I'll PM you.
> 
> I am not a player - just get involved in organising them


Thanks for that Steve :thumb:


----------



## ElNovio (Jun 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> No don't play poker :lever:but I do play backgammon.:rapture:
> 
> Haha...I keep finding new smilies. Is this you JoJo?


I've never played backgammon, but I've been told that backgammon players make very good poker players :eyebrows:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Haha...I keep finding new smilies. Is this you JoJo?


No it isnt, but I've notivced that too... I wasnt sure if they were new or just being rotated. Cos the list of them is so big. Half the time I cant find the one I want to use!!

As for poker, backgammon.... hhhmmm, I know how to play "snap"!!??? Is that any good????? :confused2: 

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

ElNovio said:


> I've never played backgammon, but I've been told that backgammon players make very good poker players :eyebrows:


A great game!! More money won and lost on this game than any other. I never play for money tho' unless my apponent is drunk


----------



## ischia123 (Jun 18, 2009)

yes but in uk and italy


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> As for poker, backgammon.... hhhmmm, I know how to play "snap"!!??? Is that any good????? :confused2:
> 
> Jo xxx


I hear a rumour that the Donkey Man knows a game called "Strip Snap" and you are now apparently qualified!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I hear a rumour that the Donkey Man knows a game called "Strip Snap" and you are now apparently qualified!



yes but I'd win and that means I get to keep my clothes on.... and take photos of the loser !!!

Jo xxx


----------

